# vosotros (Encuesta para hispanoamericanos)



## Guillermogustavo

Si se propusiese comenzar a utilizar en América el pronombre _vosotros_, tal como en España (_vosotros_ como trato de confianza, _ustedes_ como trato de respeto). ¿Estarías de acuerdo? ¿Te sumarías?


----------



## LagosF

Ya sabes mi respuesta. ¡Claro que sí! ¿Por qué referir a mis amigos con el ustedes cuando siempre nos tratamos del tú? No estaríamos de acuerdo si cada rato cambiamos del tú/ustedes. No es lógico.


----------



## Calambur

No sé quién podría hacer semejante propuesta, pero si tal cosa llegara a suceder, me merecería tanto respeto como la RAE.
Cambiar de voseo a tuteo es un excelente ejercicio.


----------



## Peterdg

Esa es una pregunta muy interesante. Aunque no soy hablante nativo de español, creo que sí puedo aportar algo en esta discusión. 

En mi lengua materna (el neerlandés) existe un fenómeno muy parecido al uso del voseo. 

El neerlandés se habla en dos regiones: en los Países Bajos (que, informalmente, también se llama "Holanda") y en la parte neerlandófona de Bélgica, que se llama Flandes (también en algunas otras regiones como las Antilas y Indonesia, pero no voy a incluir éstas en mi discusión). 

En Flandes utilizamos también una segunda persona que difiere del que se utiliza en los Países Bajos. En singular es una forma que (ya) no existe en el neerlandés del norte. Para la segunda persona del plural, utilizamos la forma que en los País Bajos se considera la forma de cortesía. 

Desde que yo era niño (hace muchos años ya), han intentado eradicar las formas verbales de la segunda persona que se utilizan en Flandes (por medio de la enseñanza, los medios de comunicación etc.). Y hasta ahora, no han logrado.

En los medios de comunicación, en los programas más o menos oficiales (las noticias, documentales etc.) utilizan las formas del norte (= de los Países Bajos). También intentaron hacerlo en las series en la tele, pero desde hace unos años, lo dejaron y volvieron a la forma que utiliza la mayoría de la población aquí en Flandes. 

En un entorno oficial, la mayoría de los flamencos ("flamencos" no tiene nada que ver con el término "flamenco" en español), es capaz de hablar de manera holandesa (con su forma de la segunda persona) pero para nosotros, nos parece forzado. Entre nosotros continuamos utilizando "nuestra" forma. La otra forma nos parece ajena.

No puedo negar que persevera un nucleo intelectual (por lo menos, según ellos mismos) que sigue defendiendo el uso de la forma holandesa en todo el territorio de habla neerlandesa. (Este mismo nucleo también lucha por un uso uniforme de vocabulario entre las dos regiones; es que tenemos en Flandes unas palabras diferentes de las que utilizan en el norte). La lengua que utiliza la mayoría de la población aquí (y que no sea dialecto) lo llaman "lengua intermedia" (lo que a mí, me parece bastante despectivo)

En español, uso las formas que suelen utilizar en España (es decir: tú y vosotros) y me costaría utilizar el voseo y el usted en plural. Pero, es como lo aprendí, y como no es mi lengua materna, no me importa tanto.

Hay que saber que Los países Bajos y Flandes son rayanos. Sin embargo, existe esta diferencia y me parece que nunca desaparecerá. Entonces, con la distancia que existe entre España y América Latina, me parece poco probable que esto cambie.

Un saludo,

Peter


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Peterdg:

Gracias por tu aporte, interesantísimo. Veo que en todas partes se cuecen habas (o se cocinan porotos, como diríamos en Argentina).

El paralelismo es casi exacto con lo que ocurre en España-Hispanoamérica.
Sin embargo, si no he entendido mal, el caso Holanda-Flandes es el de un simple reemplazo de términos, tanto para la segunda persona singular como para la segunda persona plural.
Si ése fuera el caso, no me parecería importante que dijéramos _ustedes_ en lugar de _vosotros_. Por ejemplo, no me parece importante que digamos _vos_ en lugar de _tú_. 
Pero en el caso que nos ocupa, lo que ha ocurrido es que hemos perdido un matiz del idioma. Tenemos la diferenciación entre _tú/vos_ (confianza) y _usted _(respeto). Pero no tenemos tal diferenciación para el plural. En América, el plural de _tú/vos_ es _ustedes_, que es en realidad el plural de _usted_.
Ni siquiera me parece importante que el pronombre sea _vosotros_. Puede ser cualquier palabra. Pero tengamos un pronombre para la segunda persona plural de confianza, puesto que la tenemos para el caso del singular. 

Alguien podrá decir que no importa, puesto que igual nos entendemos. Es verdad. Los angloparlantes tienen un solo pronombre de segunda persona, y lo usan para todos los casos. Y se entienden perfectamente.
Pero un idioma no es sólo practicidad.
La situación del pronombre de segunda persona en América es incoherente; o, al menos, incompleta. Es como que falta un pronombre.

En cuanto a que es muy difícil imponer desde arriba un hábito en el habla de la población es cierto. En realidad, yo sólo lo he propuesto como un ejercicio, para saber qué opinan los demás al respecto.
Aún así, está el caso de Chile. Tengo entendido que Chile era voseante hasta el siglo XIX. La prédica de una figura tan influyente como Andrés Bello (enconado detractor del voseo), hizo del Chile actual un país tuteante.
(Por favor, algún chileno que corrobore o no este hecho.)

Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero un idioma no es sólo practicidad.


Yo no estaría tan segura.


----------



## Vampiro

Guillermogustavo said:


> Aún así, está el caso de Chile. Tengo entendido que Chile era voseante hasta el siglo XIX. La prédica de una figura tan influyente como Andrés Bello (enconado detractor del voseo), hizo del Chile actual un país tuteante.
> (Por favor, algún chileno que corrobore o no este hecho.)


Primera noticia que tengo al respecto.
Y tengo mis serias dudas no sólo respecto de la veracidad, sino tambíen acerca de la seriedad, de la afirmación.
Bello fue un importante académico, rector de la Universidad de Chile y autor, entre otras cosas, de la llamada "ortografía de Bello o chilena", que se usó oficialmente en Chile hasta 1927.
Pero de ahí a decir que el país cambió su forma de hablar por influencia de Bello creo que no resiste un análisis serio.
Chile mantiene aún hoy una forma particular de voseo, sobre todo en estratos sociales con poca educación, pero nunca pasó de "país voseante" a "país tuteante".   El idioma evolucionó como en todos los países americanos, ni más ni menos, hasta llegar al acento y los modismos propios del Chile de hoy. 
Respecto de la consulta del hilo, yo no me sumo, me gusta mucho el español tal y como lo hablo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Respecto de la consulta del hilo, *yo no me sumo*, me gusta mucho el español tal y como lo hablo.


Tampoco yo, por supuesto.
Cuando dije que cambiar de voseo a tuteo es un excelente ejercicio, me expresé mal y tal vez no quedó claro. 
Amplío la idea: cambiar en forma constante de voseo a tuteo y de tuteo a voseo -como hago en este foro, según quién sea la persona que pregunta algo- es un excelente ejercicio.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Y ahora vengo yo, y me peleo con todos los demás... 

¡DE NINGUNA MANERA! 

En la escuela trataron de meterme el vosotros a la fuerza (en aquella época se enseñaba así en Argentina, aunque nadie lo usaba en la vida real)... Así que crecí con un odio tan grande por esa palabra que su sola pronunciación cerca mío, haría que vomitara... (bueno, no tanto)

Sí es cierto que la cosa con "ustedes" es ambigua... Qué sé yo, si quieren inventar una nueva palabra, adelante. 

Pero el "v****s" ¡JAMÁS!

Saludos y buenos días a *ustedes*.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Lord*:
¿Y nunca viste esas películas argentinas de los años '40, las de los _teléfonos blancos_, digamos?
-_¿Cómo ha amanecido esta mañana la señorita?_
_-Muy bien, gracias, María. ¿Y tú cómo te encuentras? Si ya te sientes mejor, sírveme el té._


----------



## Lord Delfos

¡Sí! 

Pero eso, en última instancia, es entendible dentro de cierto contexto. Supongo que el voseo era visto como algo demasiado informal como para ponerlo en una película.

Pero hoy, en esta época de mentes abiertas...

Este hilo va a ser... terrible. Yo, por las dudas, voy a afilar la espada y sacarle brillo al escudo de antemano.


----------



## Fer BA

Guillermogustavo said:


> Si se propusiese comenzar a utilizar en América el pronombre _vosotros_, tal como en España (_vosotros_ como trato de confianza, _ustedes_ como trato de respeto). ¿Estarías de acuerdo? ¿Te sumarías?


 
Guillermo:

No lo usaría, me parece una cuestión voluntarista aunque desde un punto de vista formal la idea es interesante.

Además implicaria cambiar todo el *uso* de las conjugaciones ya que tenemos perdida la 2da del plural (sois, estais...) lo que va más allá del uso de un pronombre.

Yo uso el vosotros y conjugo en forma acorde *solamente* cuando hablo o chateo con mis colegas peninsulares porque me harté de los equívocos ("en unos minutos nos vamos que si no nos pilla la lluvia" "bueno, veamos este punto antes que se vayan" "nos vamos todos ¿eh?, mira que yo también me voy" y así...).

Y ya que hay porteños y porteñas en el hilo...¿no notan que el uso del Usted está desapareciendo en BA? (excepto en las frases de etiqueta o cuestiones comerciales)


----------



## Calambur

Fer BA said:


> Y ya que hay porteños y porteñas en el hilo...¿no notan que el uso del Usted está desapareciendo en BA? (excepto en las frases de etiqueta o cuestiones comerciales)


¿Desapareciendo? ¿En qué ámbito? ¿Y por qué lo reemplazan?

Lo que he notado es que los más jóvenes tienden a tratar de *vos* a "todo el mundo" -no sé si te referís a eso-, algo que a mí me parece perfectamente inadecuado.
Según la educación que he recibido, el *vos* es tratamiento de confianza. Cuando me trata de vos alguien que no tiene confianza conmigo, invariablemente le respondo con unos *usted* bien marcados (luego, suelen caer en la cuenta y cambian a *usted*).
Sólo me permito tutear o vosear a todos en este foro, porque he visto que es regla generalizada.


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur said:


> ¿Desapareciendo? ¿En qué ámbito? ¿Y por qué lo reemplazan?
> 
> Lo que he notado es que los más jóvenes tienden a tratar de *vos* a "todo el mundo" -no sé si te referís a eso-, algo que a mí me parece perfectamente inadecuado.
> Según la educación que he recibido, el *vos* es tratamiento de confianza. Cuando me trata de vos alguien que no tiene confianza conmigo, invariablemente le respondo con unos *usted* bien marcados (luego, suelen caer en la cuenta y cambian a *usted*).
> Sólo me permito tutear o vosear a todos en este foro, porque he visto que es regla generalizada.


 
Sí, a eso me refiero, al uso generalizado del vos en cualquier situación. lo que es una cuestión más sociológica en última instancia que lingüística (digo, como para no ir por ese lado en este foro). Lo señalo en relación al tema del tú/vos-Usted y vosotros-Ustedes, cuando parecería que la dirección general del habla en BA es ir hacia un vos / ustedes (eliminando las formas de cortesía).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Je, je...
Yo sabía que estaba activando una bomba... Gracias a todos por participar, porque de eso se trataba. De saber si mi sentimiento de frustración por la pérdida del segundo nombre plural de confianza era algo muy personal o les pasaba a muchos en Hispanoamérica.

Intentaré responder un poco a todos los que han posteado.

Hola, Vampiro.

Cuando pedía que algún chileno corroborara mi información, jusamente pensaba en vos. Nos hemos encontrado en más de un hilo.

Lo de Andrés Bello y su papel en el tuteo chileno lo he leído en más de una oportunidad. Intentaré encontrar algunas de esas fuentes.
Creo que tuvo una controversia con Domingo Sarmiento, que preconizaba el voseo en Argentina, pues lo veía como una barrera ante el "imperialismo español" (siglo XIX, claro).
Pero no puedo afirmar que haya cambiado un país entero, de voseo a tuteo. Tal vez Chile estaba en la puja tuteo vs. voseo, y Andrés Bello terminó de volcar la balanza.

Hola, Calambur.

Ojo, yo no hablo del tuteo. Me llevo muy bien con el voseo. No me los mezcles, como si una cosa fuera válida para la otra. El voseo no supuso ninguna pérdida, sino sólo un cambio de léxico, como decir _pollera_ en lugar de _falda_. 
Sin el _vosotros,_ nuestra situación es como si se hubiese perdido el _tú_, y ahora los hispaoamericanos usásemos solamente _usted_ para todos los casos. Algo así.


----------



## Jacobtm

No me parece que el perdido de vosotros sea un perdido de la división entre confianza y respeto. Cuando yo estaba en México, todos mis profesores y los adultos que conocí querían que les llamara "tú", pero eso no significa que yo les diese "Oye güey, no mames esa tarea es bien cabrón, a la verga güey."

De hecho, unas veces cuando llegué a clases saludé a mis profesores y los demás estudiantes con "¿Cómo estáis?" y todos reían. Aunque tenga más razón usar vosotros, la gente no lo toma en serio. 

Aunque no tenemos una persona gramatical distinto para respeto en inglés, hablamos muy pero MUY diferente entre amigos y los que merezcan respeto. Tenemos palabras respectivos, títulos y hablamos mucho más formal en situaciones que merezcan respeto.

De hecho, ¿por qué no cambie al español al estilo portugués brasileño, en el cual (si no me equivoco) se ha perdido casi todo la segunda persona gramatical?


----------



## Peterdg

Guillermogustavo said:


> Sin embargo, si no he entendido mal, el caso Holanda-Flandes es el de un simple reemplazo de términos, tanto para la segunda persona singular como para la segunda persona plural.


No, no. También para la segunda persona del plural utilizamos la forma de cortesía (exactamente como en América Latina). Pues, no es un cambio de términos. Otra particularidad que tenemos es que para el pronombre posesivo de la segunda persona singular (y plural también), utilizamos la forma de cortesía. (para decirlo en español: en lugar de decir "es tu libro" decimos en Flandes: "es su libro", incluso para la forma informal).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Lord Delfos.

Más tarde aclaré (a fin de ampliar la encuesta) que no tiene por qué ser _vosotros_ el término. Puede ser cualquiera. Lo importante es tener un pronombre de segunda persona plural de confianza. 

Si no te he entendido mal, estás de acuerdo en que tener una segunda persona del plural de confianza, estaría bueno.
Le tenés aversión al vocablo _vosotros_ por los torturantes ejercicios de conjugación en el colegio.
Pero si existiese otro vocablo, no _vosotros_, no te parecería mal.

Tomo tu post como un sí.

Aprovecho para decir que la encuesta no es sobre la palabra _vosotros, _ni sobre el tuteo_, _sino sobre la implantación de la segunda persona plural de confianza. 
Puse _vosotros_ en el título, en primer lugar, para que se entendiera de qué se trataba.
Y en segundo lugar, porque utilizar _vosotros_ sería lo más fácil y obvio, salvo que seamos demasiado España-fóbicos. O arrastremos un trauma de niños, como Lord Delfos...

Jacobtm:

Mi propuesta (o mejor dicho, mi encuesta) no está motivada porque piense que se está perdiendo el respeto sin la diferenciación _vosotros-ustedes_.
Mi inquietud pasa por lo idiomático, exclusivamente.


----------



## Ynez

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero en el caso que nos ocupa, lo que ha ocurrido es que hemos perdido un matiz del idioma. Tenemos la diferenciación entre _tú/vos_ (confianza) y _usted _(respeto). Pero no tenemos tal diferenciación para el plural. En América, el plural de _tú/vos_ es _ustedes_, que es en realidad el plural de _usted_.



Mi opinión es que es mejor tener una sola forma, es decir, si la vuestra es _ustedes_, pues perfecto, no hace falta más. Yo votaría por que en España desapareciera _usted_ y solo existiera _tú_. Eso de tener que elegir entre _tú_ o _usted_ para dirigirte a alguien solo da quebraderos de cabeza.


En cuanto a lo de Andrés Bello, no es posible que ninguna persona ni ninguna autoridad cambie la forma de hablar de la gente. Los pueblos cambiamos la forma de hablar, pero es un proceso muy lento que supone años y siglos de adaptación. Es como lo que ha contado Peter: ya te pueden estar diciendo en el colegio que lo tienes que decir de una manera, en la tele te hablan de forma diferente a como tú lo haces en la calle o en casa, que todo eso te influye, pero muy poco a poco. Hacen falta siglos para que realmente hables así. Algunas formas jamás serán aceptadas por el pueblo, como _idos_ en España, o como el caso vuestro de _vosotros_.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Peterdg:

Creía haber entendido bien, después de leer tu post muy detenidamente. Al parecer, no fue así.

¿Tú dices que los holandeses tienen dos palabras, una de respeto y otra de confianza, pero en Flandes usan sólo la de respeto para todos los casos?

De ser así el paralelismo es exacto.

Ah, por favor, pongan claramente si sí o no. Para que pueda hacer un recuento final.
Gracias a todos por participar.


----------



## Peterdg

Guillermogustavo said:


> Peterdg:
> 
> Creía haber entendido bien, después de leer tu post muy detenidamente. Al parecer, no fue así.
> 
> ¿Tú dices que los holandeses tienen dos palabras, una de respeto y otra de confianza, pero en Flandes usan sólo la de respeto para todos los casos? En plural, sí. En singular tenemos otra palabra y conjugación: en Holanda "jij/je" en Flandes "gij/ge". (idéntico a la oposición "tú" y "vos")
> 
> De ser así el paralelismo es exacto.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Vampiro:

Con la mejor onda.
Como dudaste de la seriedad de mi afirmación (pese a que yo dije "tengo entendido que...", y pedí que alguien de Chile lo corroborara o refutara, es decir, lo puse en forma tentativa), busqué información.
Acá mismo en WR, encontré este post de ryba, del que pego la parte que interesa:


> porque, que yo sepa, antes de las reformas de Andrés Bello Chile era un país muy voseante.


No digo que esto demuestre o no que Andrés Bello haya influido en el actual tuteo chileno.
Lo pongo para que veas que no estoy loco, ni lo inventé. Afirmaciones como ésta andan dando vueltas por ahí.

Un saludo.

Fer BA:

Tuve tantas cosas que contestar que olvidé tu post.

Tomo tu opinión como un sí.

Dicho sea de paso, yo también "vosotreo" cuando chateo con españoles. Me encanta. Además, creo que es bueno ejercitarse en todas las variantes del idioma.

Y yo también encuentro chocante la actual costumbre de tutear (es decir, vosear) a todo el mundo.

Que un adolescente entre a la farmacia y le diga a la señora mayor que atiende: "¿Tenés jarabe para la tos...?"
No sé, no me cierra... 

Un abrazo.

Si no hice mal el recuento, los partidarios o semipartidarios de que haya un pronombre para la segunda persona plural de confianza, vamos ganando 4 a 2.

No incluyo a Ynez, porque es español (y porque votó en contra, ja, ja... )


----------



## Ynez

Guillermo, tu recuento y el mío son diferentes. Yo veo 2 a favor y 4 en contra. Y si me incluyes a mí por ser española en vez de español, entonces son 2 a favor y 5 en contra. 



Resumiendo, a favor solo estáis tú y tu amigo.


----------



## ampurdan

Si se permite la opinión de peninsulares: creo que intentar cambiar algo así "desde arriba" es una pérdida de tiempo y dinero público.

Los hablantes hispanoamericanos obviamente han encontrado su manera de comunicarse sin ambigüedades entre la segunda y tercera del plural. Si encontraran alguna manera de hacerlo mejor, la adoptarían por ósmosis, no por imposición ni por recomendación de lingüistas.

En mi opinión, si la comunicación entre los países de habla hispana se incrementase mucho (se crease mucha comunicación y cultura compartida por todos), el resultado sería que se adoptaría la forma que los hablantes entendieran más práctica. Creo que en actos de comunicación oral, en que es más fácil evitar ambigüedades, primaría el "ustedes", por su facilidad de conjugación. En cambio, en otros entornos (por ejemplo, chateo por Internet), puede ser que el "vosotros" les resultase más práctico. Creo que la distinción entre formalidad e informalidad mediante pronombres y conjugaciones verbales tiene todas las de perder, en todos los casos.

Es un entretenido ejercició de lingüística-ficción.

A mí también me gusta alternar cuando escribo en foros entre las formas de los distintos países.


----------



## Vampiro

Guillermogustavo said:
			
		

> Hola, Vampiro.
> Cuando pedía que algún chileno corroborara mi información, jusamente pensaba en vos. Nos hemos encontrado en mas de un hilo.
> Lo de Andrés Bello y su papel en el tuteo chileno lo he leído en más de una oportunidad. Intentaré encontrar algunas de esas fuentes.
> Creo que tuvo una controversia con Domingo Sarmiento, que preconizaba el voseo en Argentina, pues lo veía como una barrera ante el "imperialismo español" (siglo XIX, claro).
> Pero no puedo afirmar que haya cambiado un país entero, de voseo a tuteo. Tal vez Chile estaba en la puja tuteo vs. voseo, y Andrés Bello terminó de volcar la balanza.


Una vez más, no.
Chile no pasó de “país voseante a país tuteante” ni cosa que se le parezca, no sé de dónde sacan ese tipo de afirmaciones.
Acá se mantiene, porque siempre ha existido, un tipo muy particular de voseo en los estratos sociales más bajos, pero es muy diferente al voseo de nuestros vecinos argentinos, de hecho el uso del “vos” es considerado una falta de respeto, más que una falta de educación. En un argentino lo entendemos y no nos extraña, pero si un chileno, un desconocido, nos trata de “vos” (acá se pronuncia voh, con una “h” aspirada al final) lo consideramos casi un insulto dependiendo de las circunstancias.
En cuanto a la controversia Bello-Sarmiento (estando ambos en Chile), no tenía que ver con el voseo, sino con el cambio de algunas reglas ortográficas, en las cuales al parecer Sarmiento quería ser un poco más radical. Finalmente se impuso la ortografía de Bello, que entre otras cosas proponía un alfabeto de 26 letras con un único valor fonémico; dicho en palabras más simples, se eliminaban las letras “mudas”, se sustituía por “j” el sonido fuerte de la “g”, por “z” el sonido débil de la “c”, y cosas de ese tipo.
Así resultaban frases como “Era jeneral del ejército chileno i partizipó en la gerra asta que fue erido en la batalla…” (el ejemplo es burdo y mío).
De voseo, ná de ná en esas reformas.



			
				Ynez said:
			
		

> En cuanto a lo de Andrés Bello, no es posible que ninguna persona ni ninguna autoridad cambie la forma de hablar de la gente. Los pueblos cambiamos la forma de hablar, pero es un proceso muy lento que supone años y siglos de adaptación.


Más claro, ponerle agua.



			
				Guillermogustavo said:
			
		

> Vampiro:
> Con la mejor onda.
> Como dudaste de la seriedad de mi afirmación (pese a que yo dije "tengo entendido que...", y pedí que alguien de Chile lo corroborara o refutara, es decir, lo puse en forma tentativa), busqué información.
> Acá mismo en WR, encontré este post de ryba, del que pego la parte que interesa:
> 
> Quote:
> porque, que yo sepa, antes de las reformas de Andrés Bello Chile era un país muy voseante.
> 
> No digo que esto demuestre o no que Andrés Bello haya influido en el actual tuteo chileno.
> Lo pongo para que veas que no estoy loco, ni lo inventé. Afirmaciones como ésta andan dando vueltas por ahí.


Quizá no me expresé bien, y si es así te pido disculpas por ello, no me refería a “tu” afirmación, sino a la de tu fuente de información.
Ahora, si tu fuente es un hilo de WR…

Resumiendo, creo que este hilo es una discusión bizantina, pero ha estado entretenido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Bostru

Está interesante la propuesta. Sin embargo yo no agregaría el vosotros al Español americano. Sumo mi voto al no 'vosotros' (no es nada contra vos Guillermogustavo  ). Me parece que el 'ustedes' basta y sobra, más bien si de preferencias personales hablamos, yo eliminaría el singular 'usted' y dejaría las formas: vos/tú-ustedes (américa) y tú-vosotros o ustedes (España).
Todas estas formas obvio que dan riqueza y 'matices' filológicamente hablando, pero yo pienso que este matiz en especial trae más desventajas que ventajas, y empobrece en otros sentidos, pues sólo sirve para separar, distanciar, marcar diferencias, entre otras cosas negativas y, muy importante, innecesarias, pues como ya dijeron por allí la formalidad e informalidad la marcan el registro y otras cosas mucho más importantes que un pronombre. Además de volver al Español más engorroso así a la pura bulla.

En lo personal a mí me alegra mucho que la tendencia vaya con mi gusto y ya en las antillas y España el 'usted' esté practicamente en extinción hasta en situaciones formales de trabajo, etc, y el resto de países, incluyendo el mío, van más o menos por ese camino (aquí ya se usa mucho el vos con jefes, profesores, suegros jajaja).

Con respecto a lo de Chile, yo también he leído mucho que era un país voseante hasta que un movimiento gubernamental, con Bello como adepto, reprimió y estigmatizó el voseo hasta donde pudo, pero que sin embargo no lo lograron del todo, pues lo que cambió fue el pronombre, pues muchos siguen conjugando con voseo, y hasta donde tengo entendido va más allá, pues una parte del país vosea tanto pronominal como verbalmente, incluyendo los chilenos que yo he conocido en Costa Rica, México y Guatemala, y en el ámbito de Internet como foros, chats, etc. Y hasta a los chilenos de regiones que usan el pronombre tú a veces los he escuchado tratarse de vos entre familia, novios o amigos muy cercanos, aunque sí me comentaron lo que dice Vampiro de que puede ser visto incluso como un insulto dependiendo del caso.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Yo llevo más de veinte años utilizando el vosotros diariamente... y me sigue resultando forzado. Lo mío es el ustedes y sigue siendo lo que uso en familia o con otros sudamericanos. Voto por no cambiarlo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Soy de los que creo que el tener dos pronombres para referirnos a un grupo de personas, uno informal y otro formal, agrega matices que son imposibles de reproducir si se tiene uno solo. Si para la segunda persona singular solo tuviéramos el “usted”, si no existiese el tú o el vos, la comunicación sería más fácil que lo que es ahora. Jamás tendríamos el problema de elegir entre tutear o no a una persona; que si la tuteas puede no gustarle por exceso de confianza, o que si no lo haces puede parecerle mal por imponer excesiva distancia. Nunca meteríamos la pata por un mal cálculo de cómo dirigirnos a alguien . Yo este problema lo tuve infinidad de veces. Más fácil sí, pero bastante más aburrida a mi gusto. Me encantan los matices en la comunicación, no me gustan las simplificaciones. En este ejercicio de la imaginación, en este juego que se propone, yo metería la papeleta del sí.


----------



## carlosch

Por el no.
Apoyo lo existente: tú (vos)-ustedes


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No soy americano, pero soy canario y el uso de ustedes tanto formal como informal es natural en mi habla, aunque en la península para evitar malentendidos suelo usar el vosotros, aunque no siempre.
Voto por mantener la forma única ya que facilita las cosas.
Recuerdo cuando era pequeño y dudaba si tratar de tú o de usted al padre o a la madre de un amigo, lo solucionaba pluralizando el asunto.
Si su madre me decía "ven a casa cuando quieras", le decía "cuando ustedes me llamen" y listo.

El otro idioma en que mal que bien me manejo, el inglés, tiene esto solucionado tanto en plural como en singular y es bastante cómodo.
Americanos y canarios lo tenemos medio solucionado, sólo en plural.
¿Para qué complicarnos la vida?

Por otra parte, estoy plenamente de acuerdo en que cambiar un idioma desde arriba es una lucha estéril. Ni academias, ni gramáticos, ni minorías ilustradas tienen nada que hacer si al pueblo no le da la real gana.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Vampiro:

Samuel Gili Gaya dice en su _Curso superior de sintaxis española_, hablando del voseo: "La lengua literaria y la presión escolar procuran mantener el _tú_ tradicional, y en algunos países, como Chile, han hecho retroceder considerablemente el voseo entre las clases cultas" (pp. 230-231).

Y Rafael Lepesa dice en su _Historia de la lengua española_: "En cincuenta años las enseñanzas gramaticales de Bello lograron aminorar el voseo entre las clases cultivadas de Chile" (p. 601).

Como ves, no son simples rumores.


----------



## Fer BA

Guillermogustavo said:


> Fer BA:
> 
> Tuve tantas cosas que contestar que olvidé tu post.
> 
> Tomo tu opinión como un sí.


GuillermoGustavo:

Creo que el entusiasmo te llevó a leer otra cosa....empecé mi mensaje con un "Yo no lo usaria", así que es _no._



Guillermogustavo said:


> Dicho sea de paso, yo también "vosotreo" cuando chateo con españoles. Me encanta. Además, creo que es bueno ejercitarse en todas las variantes del idioma.


 
No es que me encante, como dije lo hago para evitar equívocos.



Guillermogustavo said:


> Y yo también encuentro chocante la actual costumbre de tutear (es decir, vosear) a todo el mundo.
> 
> Que un adolescente entre a la farmacia y le diga a la señora mayor que atiende: "¿Tenés jarabe para la tos...?"
> No sé, no me cierra...


 
Aquí no comparto, será por haber vivido años en un país anglófono, por educación, o por lo que fuera, me parece que la distinción tu/vos - Usted y Vosotros - Ustedes es innecesaria, y bastante anacrónica. Aquí estoy con Ynez. Preferiría una sola forma (tu/vos y vosotros/ustedes). Por otra parte coincido con Jacobtm en que no es necesaria una forma verbal para el trato de cortesía, me chocaría mucho más que un adolescente entre a una farmacia y grite _¡Eh! ¡usted! ¿tiene jarabe para la tos? _a que diga _Disculpame, quisiera jaraba para la tos, ¿tendrías?._

A riesgo de cruzarme con algún monárquico o monárquica, defensor de los títulos nobiliarios, yo aboliría el uso de las fórmulas de _cortesía. _Se que no es el punto para comenzar, ya que el uso del _Amo _como fórmula de respeto al "amo", se dejó de usar no porque hubo algún impulso de los gramáticos de época, sino porque se abolió la esclavitud.


----------



## Vampiro

MarieSuzanne said:


> Vampiro:
> Samuel Gili Gaya dice en su _Curso superior de sintaxis española_, hablando del voseo: "La lengua literaria y la presión escolar procuran mantener el _tú_ tradicional, y en algunos países, como Chile, han hecho retroceder considerablemente el voseo entre las clases cultas" (pp. 230-231).
> Y Rafael Lepesa dice en su _Historia de la lengua española_: "En cincuenta años las enseñanzas gramaticales de Bello lograron aminorar el voseo entre las clases cultivadas de Chile" (p. 601).
> 
> Como ves, no son simples rumores.


Ni yo dije que lo fueran.
Lo que dije, y sostengo, es que Chile no cambió su forma de hablar, y que el voseo no ha desaparecido (puedes ver mi primer post en este hilo), de hecho se mantiene vivito y coleando; pero el “vos” no se usa desde que tengo uso de razón, de eso hace ya bastante tiempo, y aún más allá, porque mis bisabuelos (que nacieron en el siglo XIX, y que vivían en el campo) se trataban de “tú”.
Hoy en día el “vos” sigue restringido a estratos sociales muy bajos, casi diría, marginales.
Que dos autores españoles hayan tenido esa opinión me parece, eso sí, absolutamente respetable.
Saludos.
_


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Vampiro, perdona que insista, pero ¿cómo estás tan seguro de que la situación restringida del voseo (nadie habló de desaparición) ha sido siempre así y que son falsas las teorías de su reducción por obra de la educación?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Jjejejeee… me sorprende gratamente ver cuánta gente “ha leído mucho” acerca del voseo en Chile.   Tema que para un chileno medio ni siquiera es tema de conversación o de estudio.
> ...
> Saludos.
> _



Cuando se agote el tema, se puede abrir un debate sobre el '¿Ustedes vosotros ... me habeis entendido (o lo que sea)?' que se oye en una parte de España que no menciono porque me es muy querida y para que el cielo no me caiga encima. 
No he leído nada sobre ello, pero lo he oído bastante.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo no usaría el vosotros; con el ustedes basta y sobra para comunicarse perfectamente. Como no existe la distinción en nuestra mente, para nosotros no hay necesidad de usarlo.


----------



## Bostru

Concuerdo con ToñoTorreón. Si no existe la necesidad de marcar esa diferencia en los hablantes, pues está de más. Y esto es una tendencia que también está sucediendo con el singular. Los paises tienden a sacar de uso esa diferenciación (negativa según mi opinión) y tratan de usar indiscriminadamente su vos/tú/usted. Pienso que llegará el día que cada hispanohablante use sólo su pronombre de origen y no esté cambie que cambie depende del interlocutor de turno.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Agradezco al Moderador haber reabierto el hilo.

Con inmenso dolor  debo informar que los vosotristas vamos sufriendo a manos de los ustedesistas una catatrófica derrota por 11 a 3.

He incluido en el recuento a todos los que se pronunciaron en uno u otro sentido, fueran o no hispanoamericanos o canarios. 

Ustedesistas: Calambur, Vampiro, Lord Delfos, Fer BA, Ynez, ampurdan, Bostru, MarieSuzanne, carlosch, PABLO DE SOTO, ToñoTorreón.

Vosotristas: Guillermogustavo, LagosF, Adolfo Afogotu.

No se pronunciaron: Peterdg, Jacobtm, Manuel G. Rey. 

¡A ver los vosotristas (si existe alguno más...), si nos ayudan a emparejar! 

Una vez más, gracias a todos por participar.

Guillermo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Mi ascendencia materna, de Cuba; la paterna, emigrantes a Buenos Aires. Una hija cubana, mujer y otra hija chicharreras (tinerfeñas). Yo mismo con doble nacionalidad. 
El vosotros y el ustedes me son familiares desde niño, los oigo y los digo. ¿Entonces que?
N.B. En el entorno familiar hay desde cuasi analfabetos en la generación de mis abuelos, hasta titulados universitarios, predominantes en mi generación y la de mis hijos. El nivel cultural no ha tenido influencia en la opción.


----------



## Södertjej

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Cuando se agote el tema, se puede abrir un debate sobre el '¿Ustedes vosotros ... me habeis entendido (o lo que sea)?' que se oye en una parte de España...


O bien "vozotroh uhtedeh", ya puestos, digámoslo como es.

Creo que "proponer" que se use vosotros en América es como si en España nos dicen que dejemos de decir vosotros para usar sólo ustedes. O si nos dicen que dejemos de usar "coger" y sólo digamos tomar. Esas cosas sencillamente no pasan. No se dejan los usos implantados, mamados desde la infancia, porque se propongan. Además, ¿quién iba a proponer eso? ¿basándose en qué?

No veo por qué todos tenemos que hablar igual. Que voseen los voseantes, que tuteen los "tuteantes" y que "ustedeen" los "ustedeantes". ¿Alguna vez alguien no se ha entendido con otro hispanohablante por usar un vos en vez de un tú o un ustedes en vez de un vosotros?

Como mucho se habrá requerido una pequeña aclaración, si alguna de las dos partes estaba tan despistada que no sabía de la otra forma de hablar.

A mí me parecería mucho más práctico que hubiera un "su de él" y un "su de ella" como en inglés. O aún mejor un "su de él/ella, sujeto de la frase" y "su de él/ella diferente al sujeto de la frase" como en sueco, que facilita mucho las cosas cuando hablas de que "ayer estuve con mi prima y su vecina y mi prima llevaba un diseño de ella".

Pero hay lo que hay.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Södertjej said:


> A mí me parecería mucho más práctico que hubiera un "su de él" y un "su de ella" como en inglés. O aún mejor un "su de él/ella, sujeto de la frase" y "su de él/ella diferente al sujeto de la frase" como en sueco, que facilita mucho las cosas cuando hablas de que "ayer estuve con mi prima y su vecina y mi prima llevaba un diseño de ella". Pero hay lo que hay.


Es verdad, esa ambigüedad es manifiesta en español. Comento que en América hispanohablante no la hay y en la Península será muy minoritario, pero existir en España, existe (ver los comentarios de Ibermanolo y Lamartus; según Pinairun, en cambio, no es nada normal).
Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias por el hilo. Más que una forma en sí yo lo interpreto como una aclaración, necesaria para hacerse entender. Vino su primo (de él/el de él, no el de ella). Yo me refería a una única palabra, como en inglés o sueco.

Lo que no entiendo es qué quieres decir con 



> esa ambigüedad es manifiesta en español. Comento que en América hispanohablante no la hay y en la Península será muy minoritario, pero existir en España, existe


¿No existe esa ambigüedad? ¿Acaso no tenéis los mismos pronombres?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me expliqué mal, lo que no existe en América, hasta donde yo sé, es el uso que a mí me llamó la atención cuando leí la novela: "su hija *de usted*", "su marido *de usted*". Es una construcción que mata la posible anfibología, toda posible doble interpretación. La encuentro muy útil, pero sonaría muy extraña por estas costas.


----------



## Södertjej

Ah, disculpa, te había entendido justamente al revés.


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Es verdad, esa ambigüedad es manifiesta en español. Comento que en América hispanohablante no la hay y en la Península será muy minoritario, pero existir en España, existe (ver los comentarios de Ibermanolo y Lamartus; según Pinairun, en cambio, no es nada normal).
> Saludos



"Su casa de él" y construcciones similares.

La he oído bastante en México, aunque no sabría decirte si es anticuada, regional, o propia de algún nivel sociocultural.  Pero de que existe, existe.

Guillermogustavo:_
Ustedes_ para nosotros y _vosotros_ para ellos, familiarmente hablando.


----------



## Bostru

Esas construcciones tipo ''su casa de usted'' yo la he escuchado infinidad de veces en Guatemala. Supongo que lo de anticuado o no depende de la región donde se use. Por ejemplo, aquí en Costa Rica sonaría anticuado decir ''Vosotros sois muchos'', pero en España no.


----------



## Fer BA

Guillermogustavo said:


> Con inmenso dolor  debo informar que los vosotristas vamos sufriendo a manos de los ustedesistas una catatrófica derrota por 11 a 3.


 
GuillermoGustavo:

Creo que planteado así desvirtúa el sentido de lo primero que habías puesto 



Guillermogustavo said:


> _vosotros_ como trato de confianza, _ustedes_ como trato de respeto


 
, y se mezclan los _hilos_ de la cuestión. 

La idea era pasar del uso de *un pronombre* (fuera el que fuere) al uso de *dos pronombres *(uno de confianza y otro de cortesía). Me parece que si reenfocás el tema por ese lado mejora la cosa y cambia el conteo.

Si me permitís um reordenamiento de temas me parece que todos o casi todos estamos de acuerdo en que cambiar las cosas _desde arriba_ como dicen Ampurdan o Sodertej es una pérdida de tiempo


ampurdan said:


> Si se permite la opinión de peninsulares: creo que intentar cambiar algo así "desde arriba" es una pérdida de tiempo y dinero público.





Södertjej said:


> Creo que "proponer" que se use vosotros en América es como si en España nos dicen que dejemos de decir vosotros para usar sólo ustedes. O si nos dicen que dejemos de usar "coger" y sólo digamos tomar. Esas cosas sencillamente no pasan. No se dejan los usos implantados, mamados desde la infancia, porque se propongan.


 
y a lo sumo un interesante ejercicio de lingüística-ficción, como el mismo Ampurdan dice. 

Por otro lado estamos los que encontramos que cambiar de voseo a tuteo es un excelente ejercicio o es útil (Calambur, Ampurdan, Fer BA). Ese sería otro tema y en general creo que todos acordamos en respetar y ejercitar(nos) en el modo de hablar del resto.

También está la discusión de Vampiro con Marie Suzanne e Ynez sobre si en Chile la influencia de Bello cambió o no el uso y en última instancia si alguna influencia _desde arriba_ puede o no cambiar el estado de las cosas, parte del hilo que me parece interesantísma ya que va al corazón del asunto de si intentar cambiar algo _desde arriba_ es o no un ejercicio de lingüística-ficción.

Y además hay otras propuestas en el medio como las de Sodertej 


Södertjej said:


> A mí me parecería mucho más práctico que hubiera un "su de él" y un "su de ella" como en inglés. O aún mejor un "su de él/ella, sujeto de la frase" y "su de él/ella diferente al sujeto de la frase" como en sueco, que facilita mucho las cosas cuando hablas de que "ayer estuve con mi prima y su vecina y mi prima llevaba un diseño de ella".


 
o la de Ynez (a la que obviamente me sumo más allá de España y creoq eu aquí también está Jacobtm)


Ynez said:


> Yo votaría por que en España desapareciera _usted_ y solo existiera _tú_.


 
Creo que el recuento entonces quedaría así:

*Un pronombre*: Calambur, Vampiro, Fer BA, Ynez, Bostru, MarieSuzanne, carlosch, PABLO DE SOTO, ToñoTorreón, Jacobtm y creería que Ampurdan.

*Dos pronombres*: Guillermogustavo, LagosF, Adolfo Afogotu, Lord Delfos, Peterdg, Manuel G. Rey, ManPaisa

Por supuesto, incluyo a los no-latinoamericanos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El *usted* en España ya ha desaparecido de la lengua coloquial. Sólo se usa en _situaciones muy formales de respeto o para marcar distancias._
Creo que todas las fórmulas, _vós, usted, vosotros_ son válidas y no se deben unificar. En la variedad ganamos todos.


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> El *usted* en España ya ha desaparecido de la lengua coloquial. Sólo se usa en _situaciones muy formales de respeto o para marcar distancias._


Sin duda se ha reducido mucho su uso, pero yo sigo viendo que sigue muy vivo sin tenerse que ir a situaciones muy formales. A la abuela de un amigo, a sus 80 años, por muy conocida que sea y simpatía que se la tenga, en mi entorno se la sigue llamando de usted.

Y en mi opinión, que siga así por muchos años.


----------



## jazyk

El usted en España también se usa en el excelente programa "Saber y ganar".


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> *Dos pronombres*: Guillermogustavo, LagosF, Adolfo Afogotu, Lord Delfos, Peterdg, Manuel G. Rey,* ManPaisa*


Nooooooo.
Dije que, en el trato familiar:
_Ustedes _para nosotros (los de este lado del charco, más los canarios y algunos *andaluces*).
_Vosotros _para ellos (la mayoría de los españoles)​


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

XiaoRoel said:


> El *usted* en España ya ha desaparecido de la lengua coloquial. Sólo se usa en _situaciones muy formales de respeto o para marcar distancias._
> Creo que todas las fórmulas, _vós, usted, vosotros_ son válidas y no se deben unificar. En la variedad ganamos todos.


 

No ha desaparecido.
Cierto es que por Andalucía se oye más que por el País Vasco.
Yo trato de usted a todas las personas que no conozco mayores de más o menos 40 años y no necesariamente en situaciones formales.
¿O es formal comprar un periódico o preguntar a qué piso va en un ascensor? ¿ Es formal preguntarle algo al pasajero de al lado en un tren o en un avión?
Trato de usted y ellos me tratan de usted a dependientes, camareros, médicos ( aunque estos suelen tratar de tú) y no estoy queriendo marcar distancias ni considero que sean situaciones muy formales.
Trato de usted a un adulto a quien quiero preguntar una dirección. No es una situación muy formal y desde luego tampoco quiero marcar distancias.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

FerBA:

Gracias por tu trabajo de "pasado en limpio" de este thread, tan ramificado.

De paso, me viene bien para hacer algunas aclaraciones.

En primer lugar,alguien se estará preguntando por qué no recurrí a la opción Poll, que nos hubiera ahorrado el recuento y las discrepancias sobre si alguien votó a favor, en contra, o ni lo uno ni lo otro.

Bien, recién ayer descubrí la opción Poll en este forum ... 
Podría hacerlo ahora, pero el hilo se bifurcaría y resultaría confuso.

Respecto de haber cambiado mi propuesta original, creo que me has interpretado mal, tal vez por mi culpa. Sigo fiel a mi propuesta original. Dos pronombres, uno de confianza y uno de respeto.
Tal vez al poner:



> debo informar que los *vosotristas* vamos sufriendo a manos de los *ustedesistas*


involuntariamente he dado la impresión de haberlo replanteado como una opción, una cosa o la otra. (Es decir, que los hispanoamericanos dejemos de decir *ustedes* y pasemos a decir *vosotros*, en una simple suplantación de vocablos.)
No es así.

Por _vosotristas_ quiero significar los partidarios de tener ambos pronombres (_vosotros_ y _ustedes_). Y por _ustedesistas_, los partidarios de continuar con sólo el pronombre _ustedes._

En lo que sí he cambiado mi propuesta original (y lo expresé en su momento) es en que el pronombre deba ser necesariamente _vosotros_.
Yo lo había dado por sentado, puesto que existiendo el pronombre _vosotros_ de uso en España, para qué inventar un término nuevo. 
Pero el caso de Lord delfos, me hizo reconsiderar. Él no se opone a que haya dos pronombres. Lo que no quiere es que ese nuevo pronombre sea _vosotros_.
He pensado que tal vez haya otras personas que encuentran poco apropiado para Hispanoamérica el pronombre _vosotros._ O porque les suena "españolísimo", o porque les suena demasiado solemne, etc... 

De todos modos, continuaré utilizando el término _vosotristas _por comodidad, aunque aclarando que no debe ser necesariamente _vosotros_ el nuevo pronombre.

En cuanto al recuento, lo estoy revisando.

Debido a que Ynez me había dicho que yo estaba favoreciendo en exceso a los vosotristas en el recuento, decidí que sólo consideraría vosotristas a quienes se hubieran pronunciado claramente a favor. Por eso había puesto a Lord Delfos en el bando ustedesista. Pero si tú avalas incluirlo entre los vosotristas, mejor.

Otro aspecto que no había tenido en cuenta:
Algunos se pronuncian en contra porque, incluso si les gustaría que hubiera dos pronombres, el emprendimiento les parece una quimera.
En este caso, los incluyo entre los ustedesistas (a menos que manifiesten claramente su contrariedad por la no existencia de la distinción _vosotros-ustedes_).

Hasta donde puedo entender, ManPaisa se ha pronunciado en contra de la propuesta. 

Respecto de Jacobtm, Peterdg y Manuel G. Rey, por mucho que lea sus posts, no veo que se hayan pronunciado en un sentido u otro.

Ya hay varios que postearon sin pronunciarse, porque el hilo se está desviando del tema.
Espero sinceramente que no vuelvan a cerrar el hilo...

De modo que a mí el recuento me queda:

Ustedesistas (partidarios de un sólo pronombre): Calambur, Vampiro, Fer BA, Ynez, ampurdan, Bostru, MarieSuzanne, carlosch, PABLO DE SOTO, ToñoTorreón, ManPaisa, Södertjej. Total: 12

Vosotristas (partidarios de dos pronombres): Guillermogustavo, LagosF, Adolfo Afogotu, Lord Delfos. Total: 4

Nos vemos, Fer.

 
Una vez más, gracias a todos por participar.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

FerBA:
Una observación mas:


> y en última instancia si alguna influencia _desde arriba_ puede o no cambiar el estado de las cosas, parte del hilo que me parece interesantísma ya que va al corazón del asunto de si intentar cambiar algo _desde arriba_ es o no un ejercicio de lingüística-ficción.


No niego que es un tema muy interesante, que daría para otro hilo.
Pero en este hilo, me interesaba más saber cuántos hispanoamericanos o canarios lamentan (como yo) la pérdida de la distinción _vosotros-ustedes_. Y, más secundariamente, cuántos apoyarían una eventual cruzada para reimplantarlos.
Si esto último es cosa de ilusos e idealistas, bueno, será cosa de ilusos e idealistas...


----------



## Escalador

Respondiendo a la encuesta, de si me sumaría o no a una propuesta para utilizar vosotros en lugar de ustedes en los casos de confianza, pues yo diría que sí... pero debería ser con amigos que utilicen vosotros en casos de confianza.
Aquí en Guatemala, en el lenguaje familiar la mayoría se trata de vos o de usted, pero no de tú, pero en el pueblo "tú" ha encontrado aceptación, la mayoría de veces no se usa como "tú eres" sino como "tú sos", para que todos dijesen "tu eres" faltaría mucho tiempo, y tal vez no se lograría. 
Me imagino que algo parecido sucedería con el "vosotros", al principio la gente diría "vosotros son", porque para utilizar el pronombre no basta conocerlo, entenderlo, hace falta una comunidad que lo utilice de forma natural.
Mientras yo viva dentro de una comunidad que no utilice "vosotros" de forma natural, aunque esté de acuerdo en su uso, seguiré diciendo ustedes (aún en casos de cofianza).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Gracias, Escalador.

Entiendo que estás más cerca de los vosotristas que de los ustedesistas. Con tu aporte emparejamos un poco.

Ahora estamos 12 a 5.


----------



## Södertjej

Guillermogustavo said:


> Ustedesistas (partidarios de un sólo pronombre): Calambur, Vampiro, Fer BA, Ynez, ampurdan, Bostru, MarieSuzanne, carlosch, PABLO DE SOTO, ToñoTorreón, ManPaisa, Södertjej. Total: 12


11. Primero que no voto, porque soy europea y qué tengo yo que opinar de lo que quieran o no quieran decir en América. 

En segundo lugar, estar en ese bando de alguna manera implicaría que defiendo que se dejen de usar dos pronombres (aunque no sea en América donde se dejarían de usar, puesto que se usa sólo uo) y como toda simplificación de cosas similares pero no idénticas me parece un empobrecimiento, no puedo estar en ese bando. Me parece trágico que se abogue por la eliminación del usted en España, así pues no voy a votar por algo más o menos parecido, pero menos aún en un sitio que no es donde se habla mi variedad del español.

Tercero: ¿cómo voy a estar de acuerdo con Vampiro por tercera vez en dos semanas? Todo tiene un límite


----------



## Aviador

Lo que expreso a continuación surge más del intelecto que del corazón,  pero es más fácil de decir cuando uno sabe que es sólo un ejercicio y  que nunca será una realidad.
No me había sumado a este entretenidísimo hilo por falta de tiempo para conectarme al foro, pero principalmente porque no estaba seguro de cuál sería mi posición al respecto (uno tiene su corazoncito también) y decidí tomarme un tiempo para meditar antes de intervenir y... aquí vamos.

Quitando toda la paja, entiendo que la pregunta original de Guillermogustavo era si los americanos aceptaríamos usar _vosotros_ en lugar del _ustedes informal_ si nos propusieran hacerlo en favor de evitar las ambigüedades. Pueden sumarme a los que sí lo harían. Sí, no tendría ningún problema en abandonar mi nativo y querido _ustedes informal_ en favor del _vosotros_. De hecho, no sólo aceptaría esto, sino que iría más allá proponiendo, por ejemplo, el uso aquí en América también de los tan útiles fonemas [θ] y [ʎ] para c/z y ll respectivamente. Creo que la única razón por la que no uso [θ] es que sería blanco de críticas y burlas. Sin embargo, como el fonema [ʎ] pasa más desapercibido y se puede camuflar más fácilmente en el habla menos enfática, sí lo uso. De la misma forma, no uso _vosotros_ sólo porque no quiero hacerla de bicho raro, pero me parece un pronombre muy útil dado que aún existe la diferencia entre el tratamiento formal y el informal.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Lord Delfos said:


> Y ahora vengo yo, y me peleo con todos los demás...
> 
> ¡DE NINGUNA MANERA!
> 
> En la escuela trataron de meterme el vosotros a la fuerza (en aquella época se enseñaba así en Argentina, aunque nadie lo usaba en la vida real)... Así que crecí con un odio tan grande por esa palabra que su sola pronunciación cerca mío, haría que vomitara... (bueno, no tanto)
> 
> Sí es cierto que la cosa con "ustedes" es ambigua... Qué sé yo, si quieren inventar una nueva palabra, adelante.
> 
> Pero el "v****s" ¡JAMÁS!
> 
> Saludos y buenos días a *ustedes*.




Por acá también nos endilgaban el _vosotros_, y a la hora de los ejercicios de conjugación lo encontraba como la cosa más inútil del mundo. (Algunos de ustedes deben ver un poco inútil el _tú_, supongo.)

Sería más fácil erradicar el _vosotros _del lado de allá que abrazarlo del lado de acá. Obviamente, cada quien está conforme con su español, y, felizmente, nos entendemos todos los nativos de este bello idioma. La muestra: este foro.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## ManPaisa

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Por acá también nos endilgaban el _vosotros_, y a la hora de los ejercicios de conjugación lo encontraba como la cosa más inútil del mundo. (Algunos de ustedes deben ver un poco inútil el _tú_, supongo.)



No sé cómo será ahora, pero en Colombia antiguamente enseñaban las conjugaciones de _vosotros_, que nadie usaba, pero nunca las de _ustedes_, que todos usábamos.

Entiendo que actualmente en México ni el _vosotros _enseñan, lo cual es una pérdida importante en el conocimiento del idioma.  ¿Cómo van a entender los mexicanos del futuro los escritos antiguos y la literatura contemporánea de España?


----------



## Södertjej

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Sería más fácil erradicar el _vosotros _del lado de allá que abrazarlo del lado de acá.


Para nada. Tan poco factible es lo uno como lo otro.


----------



## piraña utria

Buenas tardes.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

Es evidente que la propuesta del mensaje inicial convierte al hilo en uno potencialmente interminable, alejado de la esencia de WR y un promotor de desvíos periódicos de su temática (han tenido que intervenir tres moderadores distintos en ese sentido).

Se cierra entonces definitivamente.

Saludos cordiales,

PU


----------

